# Zircote Cane



## RogerC (May 2, 2020)

Here's a cane made from a piece of Zircote I have had over 10 years, it's the first time working with this wood and I loved it. It was very easy to carve and shape using spokeshaves and feels great in the hand, the handle is Curly Maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2020)

A other winner, your work is always very pleasing to the eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2020)

Awesomeness is an understatement for this. Roger, I love seeing the fantasic canes you make.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2020)

Beauty! I'm surprised Ziricote works well with hand tools... What finish did you use?


----------



## T. Ben (May 3, 2020)

I saw the tag line,then noticed your avatar and got excited to see what you had made now,and was not disappointed,your work is nothing short of extraordinary!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 3, 2020)

Wow that’s looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (May 23, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Beauty! I'm surprised Ziricote works well with hand tools... What finish did you use?


I was surprised also but spoke shave was a joy to use on it. And for the finish I only used carnauba wax.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2020)

I don't know how I missed this but another beautiful piece Roger!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 23, 2020)

Beautiful and well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

